# Purple Vetch



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Your photo is so clear!:thumbsup: How do you manage closeups without blurry problems? Perhaps I just need to buy a newer camera.


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful picture! What camera/lens are you using?


----------

